# Silver Screens - buying advice please!



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

I'm looking at getting exterior "Silver Screens" for my Ford Transit cab. It seems the two most popular brands are Silver Screens and Taylormade, but I'm having trouble choosing between them. Are there any significant differences in quality or fitting? What about price?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance,

Ed.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Taylormade is slightly cheaper or was last time I looked. Quality well its personal preference really. Go for the thickest one for winter and a turndown one is useful.

good luck


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

If your screens are "off the peg" this will be of no interest. However, if you need them made to measure, avoid Taylormade. I travelled from Edinburgh to Yorkshire to have a template made for an external cover. After 12 months of calls and discussions at shows I gave up. I also spoke to several people at the York and Peterborough Shows who have had the same experience.

Stewart


----------



## 96343 (Sep 20, 2005)

*silver screen*

Hi go for the silver screen good value and service they realy do make a lot of difference
note my cover it took 5days from order to delivery

regards john


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

I have to say that in my dealings with Silverscreens - nothing has ever been too much trouble - they take the time to check all your vehicle details properly before supply.

I have heard that taylormade are cheaper - but by how much i dont know.

i would go for the genuine "silverscreens" anytime.

cheers


----------



## Brocher (Oct 3, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

I have bought from "Silverscreens" several times over the last 20 years. They are a well made product and nothing is too much trouble for the supplier to get things just right for you. Good luck.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got one with my MH when I bought it. What sort of price are they for a Ducato?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I have known Mike Parker of Silverscreens http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/visit.html for many years.

Every van I've owned has had a silverscreen except the first, we had to make that ourselves as he was not in business in those days. He produces a first class product that others have failed to match.

Next time you go to an outdoor show have a look at his home built van, it's a real beauty, well i think so.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We bought Taylor Made for our previous mh ,
I compared price and quality with Silver Screens before deciding. 
TM's were a few pounds cheaper ( I 'm a Scot :wink: ..before anyone makes a wise crack) and as far as I could determine every bit as good as SC's ..


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We just got some internal Taylormade for our new Transit. Arrived 24 hrs after ordering and very happy with quality and fit. Can't comment on Silverscreens as haven't had any.


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is it correct that external screens are better than internal ones [due to condensation collecting in the van] ?


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Is it correct that external screens are better than internal ones [due to condensation collecting in the van] ?


Yes- from what I have read, the external ones are better for preventing condensation because they stop the glass getting cold.

Ed.


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ed

We used to have a 1998 Transit Duetto and had external Silver Screens with a privacy panel (this allows you to take the centre panel off during the day but be able to see everything whilst on site)
We have recently bought a new Duetto and needed new Silver Screens (different size) instead of trading them in we have been using them intenally on the drive to prevent fading.
If you are interested drop me a Private Message as we could come to an arrangement.


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind offer, Milemuncher. But I have just ordered a screen this afternoon. I went with Taylormade in the end, due to the lower price. I'll have to wait and see how they turn out!

Ed.


----------



## 89002 (May 11, 2005)

o


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi milemuncher,

Might be worth trying the MHF auction first, its FREE!

Halfway down on the lefthand side of the homepage.

pete.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all 
ive just bought a rv and screens are in a cupboard..how can one tell if they are internal or external?


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

My understanding is that the external screens are usually in one piece and velcro together but the internal are individual screens for each window (often quilted) and fix with suckers.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

do you leave the silver screens on the van when it is stored (outside) - if so, do they wind up going mouldy?


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

hi, what is the price for a Ducato ??


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those who don't use there vans very much in the winter the Solar http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/solarview.html see through screens are a good buy.

We've had one on our last three vans and we even use it in the winter.

Mike also made us a pair for the rear windows on the Timberland, it lets the light in during the day but you can see through them at night when the lights are on.

Regards

Don


----------



## sandra (May 1, 2005)

We have tried both but now have external screens as the internal ones caused us huge condensation problems on the inside of the windscreen, especially in winter. 

Another bonus of either sort is that they also keep the van cool during the summer.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We asked a company to make us a pair for the rear doors of the van as that suffer condensation in the coldest weather and my other half detests sucker marks.
They could supply an internal set, but an external set was not possible apparently.
I thought it would be easy to make, about 18" square of the material, with a 12" tape with velcro on each corner. To affix, simply open both doors, place screen on rear window outside, pass ties inside and velcro together, then shut doors.
They thought I was a bit odd, and said "even MIke Jago uses an internal set" suitably admonished, I gave up.
I will maybe cut up and re-sew our old screens if they are big enough, try to make my own !


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

Just an update... my Taylormade screen arrived today, less than 24 hours after ordering. Fits perfectly... just have to see how it performs in action now! So a thumbs-up for Taylormade's service from me.

Ed.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just phoned Silverscreens for a quote,

For a 1999 Fiat Ducatto was told the price goes from £59.99 to £145 (7 different types)

he is sending me the brochure so i can see the different types


----------



## 92263 (May 1, 2005)

*Excellent service*

Just like Scotjimland we in Yorkshire like good value for our hard earned brass, bearing this in mind I plumped for Taylormade for our external screen covers. 
I couldn't have been more delighted with both the service and the quality, I placed the order by phone yesterday afternoon and received the goods today.
Tried them on the van and the fit is perfect.
I'm now putting on my flat cap, loading the whippets in the van, before circumnavigating a few slag heaps to find a nice CL to try out my new screen covers.

Skippy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Been away for a couple of days so this is too late, but we checked both at last years York Show and decided that Taylormade were not as good quality as Silverscreens. The other thing to note is that outside screens can be a liability if you wildcamp and need to move in a hurry.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've just 'won' an e-bay auction for a set of Gold [special edition ?] external screen- I'm assured that these are genuine "Silver Screens" make, got them for £60 + p&p . . just waiting for Royal Mail Parcel Force to deliver


----------



## wints (May 1, 2005)

*screens from Taylormade*

Set off from Leyland Fri 4.20 pm (18/11/05) and travelled to Taylormade at Holmfirth to pick up the external screens for my Mirage 6000. Arrived after 7 pm having got lost on the very badly signposted Huddersfield ring road and in the village of Honley.
The Taylors invited us in for a brew and to let their boxer dog give us the once over. Mr Taylor did some final measuring. The screens fit perfectly. Back into their house for more yorkshire hospitality, we didn't get away till 9pm.
Thats the reason we didn't make the meet last week.
We then missed the M62 signs and got on the A62 over Saddleworth moor.
Tested the screens saturday night -7c in Coniston (15 C in van with truma 6002 on 'low' all night) . No condensation at all.
We've had silver screens before, can't say there is a noticable difference between the two. Taylormade were slightly less expensive (£ 130).

regards

Allen


----------

